# Hi!



## indigo65 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi! I have almost always had at least one pet mouse over the last 30 years. I love them. I think they are sweet, adorable, fascinating creatures. But its been a while since I've had this many & I hope to learn more here!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## MouseHeaven95 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

